# Windows 8 videocard driver problem



## Blitz

Hello,

I'm running Windows 8 64-bit on my laptop but I can't seem to find the right video card driver.

My laptop is an Asus X52J and according to the sticker on the laptop my video card is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145.

But when I look in device manager it shows ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series. I read somewhere that this is because the 5145 card is based on an older ATI card.

I tried installing the Mobility Radeon HD 5xxx series driver for Windows 8 from the AMD site, but the only components that are installed are AMD Catalyst Install Manager, AMD APP SDK Runtime and HDMI Audio driver. It won't install the display driver or the catalyst control center.

I also tried the Radeon HD 4xxx series driver for windows 7, that one also won't install the display driver. It does install the catalyst control center but when I try to launch it, it won't open.

I also tried windows 7 compatibility mode but with no success.

Any help?


----------



## johnb35

When updating the video card driver, allow it to look online for an update.


----------



## Blitz

I've done that, the installer downloads this file: "12-10_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql_net4"
But it still won't install the control center and display driver.

I also tried the AMD Driver Autodetect tool, but I get the message: "We were unable to find your product or OS" It shows "Operating system: Unknown 64-bit"

Is there a way of separately installing the display driver instead of the entire catalyst software suite?


----------



## johnb35

Go into device manager and right click on properties for the display adapter and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  Look at the image for an example.  The 4 digits will be listed after dev and ven.


----------



## Blitz

Here you go!


----------



## johnb35

Try this tool and see what happens. 

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-64.aspx#1

It doesn't list any drivers so I don't know what it will do.  According to the device ID you gave me it is the 5145.


----------



## Blitz

The tool starts downloading the same file I tried before; "12-10_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql_net4.exe"
This one won’t list the display driver and control center components during install.

I’m pretty sure this was the same way I installed the driver when I was still running Windows 7. Back then everything worked fine. It’s really bothering me because right now I can’t set the display to my screen’s native resolution and a couple of games that played fine on windows 7 are now stuttering on windows 8.


----------



## johnb35

Not sure what to tell you besides going back to windows 7.


----------



## OvenMaster

Laptop video drivers are customized for each laptop... by the laptop manufacturer.
This means you need to hit up Asus for a new driver.
According to Asus, there are eight different Asus X52J models. 
http://support.asus.com/download/ModelList.aspx?SLanguage=en&keyword=X52J&type=1
Pick yours and click the Download tab for your model.
If there is no Windows 8 driver, then you need to wait for one to be released by Asus.


----------



## Okedokey

Look up Mobility Modder.


----------



## Blitz

Mobility modder doesn't work on Windows 8. I will try modding the drivers on my other PC when I get home, I hope it works!


----------



## Okedokey

It should work, right click on the exe and run as admin and in Win XP mode.


----------

